# Spielstand WILD WEST NEW FRONTIER verloren



## Cachahookee (29. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich spiele seit einem Jahr Wild West New Frontier (Social Quantum). Letzten Samstag habe ich das erste Mal ein facebook-Konto erstellt, um das Spiel zu sichern. Spiel verbunden mit facebook, schon der erste Ärger, mein Erfolg in einem Event war weg. Also Verbindung zu facebook gleich wieder getrennt.

Kurze Zeit später will facebook ein Selfie. Na gut. Dann lief die kuriose Überprüfung. Das Ergebnis, nach zwei Tagen war das Konto gesperrt. Wohl, weil ich einem Spitznamen angegeben habe. Dann habe ich bei facebook meinen Ausweis hochgeladen und den support kontaktiert. Gleichzeitig habe ich ein zweites Konto mit meinem richtigen Namen eröffnet. Kurze Zeit später das gleiche Theater - auch das Konto wurde gesperrt.

Ich habe dem support alles erläutert und gebeten, dass Konto mit dem Spitznamen wieder freizugegeben, damit ich meinen Namen ändern kann gemäß Ausweis und meinen Spielstand zurück bekomme.

Social Quantum sagt, durch die einmalige Verbindung zu facebook hätte nur noch facebook den Spielstand.

Ich spiele unter Windows 10 auf einem Surface Pro, habe das Spiel aus dem Microsoft Store. 

Mühsam habe ich eine zweite Farm soweit aufgebaut, dass ich wieder in meine alte Nachbarschaft gehen kann. Da dümpelt meine erste Farm auf Level 83 rum und ich kann nicht auf sie zugreifen. Was ganz merkwürdig ist: meine Nachbarn sehen meine posts mal unter dem Namen der alten Farm und dann wieder unter dem Namen der neuen Farm. Immer abwechselnd.

Ich habe auf meiner Festplatte gesucht wie blöd - da scheint nichts gespeichert zu sein. 

Eine Nachbarin hat mir geraten, dass Spiel neu zu installieren. Ich würde dann gefragt, mit welcher Farm ich weiterspielen möchte. Leider war das nicht der Fall. Es sind immer noch beide Farmen da, aber ich kann nur mit der neuen spielen, die nie mit facebook verbunden war.

Ich habe facebook bestimmt schon 25 mal angeschrieben, 10 mal den Ausweis hochgeladen oder gemailt. Ich bekomme nur automatisierte Antworten.

Ich bin total verzweifelt. Ein Jahr gespielt, Geld ausgegeben - alles für die Katz...

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich meinen Spielstand zurück bekommen könnte?

Vielen lieben Dank
Cachahookee


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2018)

also, wenn sogar der Hersteller sagt, dass du duch die Verbindung nur noch einen Facebook-Spielstand hast, wird es wohl nichts werden. Selbst wenn du auf der Platte noch einen Spielstand findest dürfte der dann, wenn du dich beim Spiel einloggst, über"stimmt" werden, vermute ich. Wahrscheinlich gibt es aber gar keinen offline-Spielstand, denn das ist bestimmt ein Game, bei dem du immer Online bist, oder?

Das einzige, was mir noch einfiele wäre, dass du dem Spielehersteller genau schilderst, dass Facebook Dir trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung nicht hilft - vielleicht haben die einen direkteren Draht zu Facebook?


----------

